# Fuel Tank Size



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

13.7 gallons (51 liters). 

When my gas light turns on, it's usually ~12 gallons to fill.

The LS Automatic used to have a ~12.5 gallon tank, but I think that difference ended for the 2018 year.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Most I've ever gotten in my 2018 1.4 hatch is 12.8 gallons. Low fuel light had been on for prilobably 20 miles.


----------



## 93bandit (Mar 2, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Most I've ever gotten in my 2018 1.4 hatch is 12.8 gallons. Low fuel light had been on for prilobably 20 miles.


I drove with the fuel light on for approximately the same distance and put 12.6 gallons in. I've never been confident enough to drive more than that to see how close to 13.7 I can get. Driving it out of fuel is hard on things.


----------

